# Creating a .so shared library file on Mac OS X



## Viro (Dec 1, 2006)

Can anybody tell me the required GCC compile switches to generate a .so file on mac OS X? I knew how to do it once, but I've forgotten and Google doesn't seem to help much either.


----------

